# Double track O gauge Deck Plate Girder Bridge



## ilovebridges (Dec 2, 2014)

It is about 40" in length, piers are hand carved and painted pink foam. Bridge is wood and other materials.
Additional photos can be seen on my website:

http://www.jcstudiosinc.com/BlogShowThread?id=773


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, that looks great! That would be a very nice addition.


----------

